# Krabi from Phuket?



## ValHam (Jul 26, 2011)

I am going to Phuket for 2 weeks - Would it be worth it to go to Krabi for 3 or 4 nights - How do you get there from Phuket?  Thanks


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't bother going to Krabi unless there's a particular reason to go.  I was there last August for a wedding and as nice as it was it is no different to Phuket.  Phuket is probably more geared up for tourism and therefore has more to offer you.  There are a handful of bars and restaurants on Krabi but none that stand out.  Krabi is known primarily for the rock climbing opportunities it offers.  If you're just after Thai beach life then stick to Phuket.


----------

